# what you tell me about my hawthorne?



## bikerboi90 (Apr 19, 2009)

just got this off ebay so I have something to work on in my free time. im going to go pick it up friday, while I wait for friday to come around, can anybody give me some info on it?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2009)

saw it on ebay. good price for it.  the chain ring is  the only question that does not look right. you can get the parts but the tank is for a large size frame. are the rims wood lined? if not, they are not original. other than that, it looks like a 20s hawthorne to me.


----------



## bikerboi90 (Apr 20, 2009)

*havent gotten it yet*

i have only seen what you have seen so far, im going to go pick it up on friday ill put up more pics then. what chainring would come on it?  would it have had a tank and fenders? and i was kinda figuring it was 20s


----------



## bikerboi90 (Apr 20, 2009)

*oh yeah*

should the original wheels be 28" glue-ons?


----------



## olschbp (Apr 21, 2009)

saw it on eBAy also, ok deal for price, it is probly late 20's early 30's, wheels should be wood, the sprocket could be correct, depending on year, wish you fun with it what ever you do with it


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2009)

glue ons yes, but they can be wood or woodlined ore metal depending on the options. as far as a date could be teens also.

mark


----------



## bikerboi90 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys, i plan to make it a rider, so new paint and stuff


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 22, 2009)

bikerboi90 said:


> thanks for all the info guys, i plan to make it a rider, so new paint and stuff




That would be good, bu sometimes rust looks really nice on a bike, and this one seems to look consistently aged... Have you thought of getting whatever tires/wheels/drivetrain parts necessary and leaving the finish be?


----------



## bikerboi90 (Apr 22, 2009)

*im still thinking*

im not sure what i want to do so far cause i havent gotten it yet, but i know im going to try to get the proper singletube wheels for it and fenders. i might leave it as it is cause i lile a bike to look its age


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 23, 2009)

Hawthorne offered 28" tired 'motobikes' thru 1933. All 34's had balloon tires.  The chainring is correct, it's a Snyder piece, also seen on Rollfasts thru the late 30's. Nice find!


----------



## bikerboi90 (Apr 23, 2009)

*so your saying...*

it is mostly correct? do you know what year it is?


----------



## bikerboi90 (Apr 25, 2009)

*got it yesterday*

its not too bad, just rusty. the only problems are that one of the truss rod bolts are frozen and the stem is frozen in the steerer tube, but i have them soaking in penetrant oil right now and i will try at it tommorow.


----------

